

Andrew Chen: I'm joining Uber. Here's why - gk1
http://us5.campaign-archive1.com/?u=96c185f15d9646d8014b765b7&id=cfb85a2dec&e=e7462e9ccc

======
sydneyliu
Congrats to Andrew Chen! Heard him on the Product Hunt podcast and have
learned a lot from his newsletter and Tweets.

